# Firearm while bowhunting



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

*It is unlawful to be in possession of a firearm while hunting with a broadhead HUNTING point during the Archery-Only season, except a person licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Texas may carry a concealed handgun.* *NOTE:* A firearm may be possessed in camp, in a motor vehicle, or while hunting lawful game other than whitetail or mule deer and turkey (e.g., exotics, feral hogs, squirrels).

So the way this reads is that I cant have a firearm in camp while hunting whitetail deer, I can have a pistol if I have a CHL...But this says You can have a firearm if your hunting something other than whitetail or mule deer etc. But if I am hunting whitetail you cant have one in camp?

I can see not having a firearm going to and from the stand, or if you get caught with one in the woods, but you cant have one in camp? If your at camp your not hunting with a broadhead at that time? Am I just reading this wrong?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I read it to say that you can't have one while hunting deer or turkey. I think that the catchy word is "while". I would consider that "in the act" either on the way to the stand or in the stand, not in camp or truck.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

My understanding is during bow season you can't have a firearm on your person, unless you are on a MLD ranch.

Perfectly legal to have them in camp, or in your truck while hunting deer. If you have a CHL you can have it on your person while bow hunting during bow season.

I know I'm not going after a hog into the Monte with nothing more than a knife and a broadhead...


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Dark_ale said:


> *It is unlawful to be in possession of a firearm while hunting with a broadhead HUNTING point during the Archery-Only season, except a person licensed to carry a concealed handgun in Texas may carry a concealed handgun.* *NOTE:* A firearm may be possessed in camp, in a motor vehicle, or while hunting lawful game other than whitetail or mule deer and turkey (e.g., exotics, feral hogs, squirrels).
> 
> So the way this reads is that I cant have a firearm in camp while hunting whitetail deer, (incorrect) I can have a pistol if I have a CHL...But this says You can have a firearm if your hunting something other than whitetail or mule deer etc. But if I am hunting whitetail you cant have one in camp?
> 
> I can see not having a firearm going to and from the stand, or if you get caught with one in the woods, but you cant have one in camp? If your at camp your not hunting with a broadhead at that time? Am I just reading this wrong? Yep.


:smile:

According to the placement of the commas, and that little word or , those are three seperate circumstances set forth in which you *are* allowed to possess a firearm.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> According to the placement of the commas, and that little word or , those are three seperate circumstances set forth in which you *are* allowed to possess a firearm.


X2


----------



## cajun hussla (Aug 14, 2005)

*Snakes????*

So, I guess I should try to shoot the rattlesnakes that I almost always see during bow season with a bow.....??? Is it legal to snake huntin' with a bow???


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

cajun hussla said:


> So, I guess I should try to shoot the rattlesnakes that I almost always see during bow season with a bow.....??? Is it legal to snake huntin' with a bow???


:smile:

Sure, just make sure it's not an endandgered or threatened species/subspecies, and don't go over the limit.

 :biggrin:

Oh, don't tell MC.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

I sometimes carry as an extra on my quiver an old arrow with a judo point or used up broadhead for just such purposes.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I always carry a practice arrow in quiver, with old broadhead. I sometimes take a practice shot at end of a hunt. I have shot ***** and such also with that practice arrow.


----------



## jb wright (Jun 25, 2009)

Get a chl. I bowhunt with a 45 on my side


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

I would never dream of shooting game with anything other than legal archery equipment during archery season, but I have one stand that requires about a 1/2 mile walk and I decided a few years back that I was to old and fat to out run a hog that thought I was intruding on his territory. So I take a shotgun with 8 shot for the walk in the dark. It does a great job on snakes and hopefully be a great little noise maker around hogs, just encouragement for them to run away instead of toward. If I run into a game warden I'd try to explain the situation and probably have to pay a ticket, but I enjoy the walk a whole lot more with the extra security


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> According to the placement of the commas, and that little word or , those are three seperate circumstances set forth in which you *are* allowed to possess a firearm.


You got it!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I carry a .45 while bow hunting too. First round is #7.5 shot and the rest are JHP's. 

I dunno you know; for those things that "slither or oink" in the dark.



TH


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Last year, while tracking a dear after a morning shot, I was within 30m of it when out to my right 4 hogs come out for the deer. Oblivious to me, I shot the first and they all froze, which made it like shooting silhoutes. Too easy. 230gr jhp gets it done loaded to 185 PF.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

just get your chl and don't worry about it. Guess its just another tax but at least your legit.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Does this apply to bow hunting on private property as well?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

nhampton said:


> I would never dream of shooting game with anything other than legal archery equipment during archery season, but I have one stand that requires about a 1/2 mile walk and I decided a few years back that I was to old and fat to out run a hog that thought I was intruding on his territory. So I take a shotgun with 8 shot for the walk in the dark. It does a great job on snakes and hopefully be a great little noise maker around hogs, just encouragement for them to run away instead of toward. If I run into a game warden I'd try to explain the situation and probably have to pay a ticket, but I enjoy the walk a whole lot more with the extra security


Hog attacks H O G A T T A C K S-LMAO, heard this 20 too many times!:spineyes:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Does this apply to bow hunting on private property as well?


Yes.

TH


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

I am not paying the government to carry a gun on my own land. I carry a pistol when I bow hunt and will continue to do so. I have run across everything from hogs, javelins, and ********. Not going out there with just a sharp stick. If GW wants to write me a ticket for that so be it.



11andy11 said:


> just get your chl and don't worry about it. Guess its just another tax but at least your legit.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

What Ckill said. Kind of goes back to the old saying, "i'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6".....

I personally have my CHL.....so I dont worry about it. Even if I didnt, I wouldnt let it stop me from carrying if I felt endangered (especially if you hunt down south). In my short 22 year hunting career i've never had a warden check me in my blind or even in the middle of our property for that matter. If they show up, it will be at camp most likely. Much different than bird hunting.....


----------



## onyourlimit (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm carrying a pistol with me regardless. I had a pack of wild dogs come up on me one time when I wasn't carrying. I was out cutting on a tree and if I would not have had a chainsaw in my hand it might of got ugly. I'm just glad the saw started on the first pull and scared them off.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Remember your not deer hunting; your hog hunting with a bow!!! Then you legal to carry a firearm!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If GW wants to write me a ticket for that so be it.


Ahh the "Me" generation...

TH


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

yes sir I am hog hunting


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

What are you from...the blame it on someone else generation? I simply stated I take personal responsibility for my actions. That also means I am going to look out for MY best interest even if that means breaking a law. So what did your generation do...bend over and take it? Must have for our county to be in this condition. Besides I will be hog hunting Saturday.



Trouthunter said:


> Ahh the "Me" generation...
> 
> TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea yea yea, keep telling yourself that Ckill lol.

Me me me me me...laws don't apply to me.

Geeze.

TH


----------

